# iMac G5 CD invisible sur le bureau, comment l'ejecter



## mac-aïoli (8 Décembre 2004)

Voilà, j'ai mis un CD contenant les drivers d'une imprimante et il n'apparait pas sur le bureau. Du coup je me demande comment l'ejecter.
 C'est bien sympa ces mange-disues mais il n'y a plus le bouton pour ouvrir le lecteur.


----------



## JPTK (8 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, j'ai mis un CD contenant les drivers d'une imprimante et il n'apparait pas sur le bureau. Du coup je me demande comment l'ejecter.
> C'est bien sympa ces mange-disues mais il n'y a plus le bouton pour ouvrir le lecteur.



Et le bouton éject tu clavier ça fait rien ? Sinon dans itunes tu peux éjecter un CD.
Sinon redémarre le mac en laissant le clic de la souris enfoncé, le cd s'éjectera.


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Décembre 2004)

rien a faire j'avais essayé ces solutions déjà.
 Il est où le petit trou qui me permetait de forcer l'ejection ?

 Tout reagit comme si il n'y avait pas de CD dans le lecteur.


----------



## JPTK (8 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> rien a faire j'avais essayé ces solutions déjà.
> Il est où le petit trou qui me permetait de forcer l'ejection ?
> 
> Tout reagit comme si il n'y avait pas de CD dans le lecteur.



Ah ouai ok...  :mouais: 

Même avec la souris enfoncée pendant le boot donc ?   

Euh... je suis pas sur qu'il y ait le ptit trou magique sur les imac g5.


----------



## JPTK (8 Décembre 2004)

Regarde ce sujet surtout le 2e et le dernier post.


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Décembre 2004)

Malheureusement les commandes en open firmware non rien données.
 Merci de ton aide JPTK


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Décembre 2004)

Bon, il a fini par sortir après avoir redemarrer plusieurs fois avec la touche de la souris enfoncée.

 J'ai oublié de preciser que j'ai eteind l'ordi et pas seulement redemarré.


----------

